# +++ اسندنى يا رب فى تجاربى +++



## tena.barbie (22 مايو 2010)

يا ألهى الحب , ناداك داود المرنم أن تجربه وتمتحنه قائلا ++ جربنى يارب وأمتحنى ++ مزمور 26 : 3 . لانه كان رجل صلاة يعرف كيف يناديك ويدخل الى حضرتك ويخرج حاملا ما يريد بثقة الطفل الذى يطلب من أبيه.
كان يطلب ان تعلم يديه القتال الروحى فيزداد قدرة على تميز حيل العدو الشرير . كان القامة التى تناديك جربنى.
أما انا فلا أجرؤ ان اناديك هكذا , وأنا العاثر فى أصغر تجاربى , الساقط فى كل ما يصيبنى بسبب اثمى وخطيتى , بل مثلما علمتنى فى الصلاة الربانية أن اناديك + لا تدخلنى فى تجربة + ومثلما تعلمنى أمى الكنيسة فى القداس الكيرلسى + نعم نسألك أيها الرب الهنا لا تدخل أحد منا فى تجربة , هذة التى لا نستطيع أن نحتملها من أجل ضعفنا . بل أعطينا أن نخرج من التجربة أيضا , لكى نستطيع أن نطفى جميع السهام المتقدة نارا التى لابليس , ونجنا من الشرير وأعماله بالمسيح يسوع. +
أننى اناديك بقلب منكسر ونفس منسحقة + أسندنى يارب فى تجاربى + لان ضعفى ظاهر أمامك .
وأن تحفظ نفسى من الفساد كوعدك , وتقبل أليك فى كل تجاربى ذبيحة حب فى الدموع المتساقطة من عينىَ عبدك حاملة أنين القلب الصامت , وتشفق على مذلتى وهوانى وأنت ترى ركب عبدك منحنية وراس عبدك فى التراب مداسة
اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى , فما عجزت قدرتك عن عون .....
اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى , فما توانت عزتك عن نجدة المتضايقين...............
اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى , فما بقيت فى عبدك قوة ....
   اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى فأخلص ,,,,  


                                                                               منقوووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## youhnna (28 مايو 2010)

*امييين

شكراااا للصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 يونيو 2010)

> اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى , فما عجزت قدرتك عن عون .....
> اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى , فما توانت عزتك عن نجدة المتضايقين...............
> اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى , فما بقيت فى عبدك قوة ....
> اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى فأخلص ,,,,


 

امين


شكرا للصلاة الجدا طيبة 
ربنا يسندنا كلنا في تجاربنا الحياتية 
مودتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يونيو 2010)

امين نحتاج اليك كثيرا يارب


----------



## tena.barbie (10 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليكم جميعا على مروركم الغالى وتشريفكم للموضوع


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> يا ألهى الحب , ناداك داود المرنم أن تجربه وتمتحنه قائلا ++ جربنى يارب وأمتحنى ++ مزمور 26 : 3 . لانه كان رجل صلاة يعرف كيف يناديك ويدخل الى حضرتك ويخرج حاملا ما يريد بثقة الطفل الذى يطلب من أبيه.
> كان يطلب ان تعلم يديه القتال الروحى فيزداد قدرة على تميز حيل العدو الشرير . كان القامة التى تناديك جربنى.
> أما انا فلا أجرؤ ان اناديك هكذا , وأنا العاثر فى أصغر تجاربى , الساقط فى كل ما يصيبنى بسبب اثمى وخطيتى , بل مثلما علمتنى فى الصلاة الربانية أن اناديك + لا تدخلنى فى تجربة + ومثلما تعلمنى أمى الكنيسة فى القداس الكيرلسى + نعم نسألك أيها الرب الهنا لا تدخل أحد منا فى تجربة , هذة التى لا نستطيع أن نحتملها من أجل ضعفنا . بل أعطينا أن نخرج من التجربة أيضا , لكى نستطيع أن نطفى جميع السهام المتقدة نارا التى لابليس , ونجنا من الشرير وأعماله بالمسيح يسوع. +
> أننى اناديك بقلب منكسر ونفس منسحقة + أسندنى يارب فى تجاربى + لان ضعفى ظاهر أمامك .
> ...


شكرا لك.

الرب معكم.


----------

